# was wondering why my stash turned light brown



## blondlebanese (Sep 3, 2015)

after about six months it all turned light brown some looked pale.  is it possible the grow light bleached the buds.  they were not in the direct light but still in the grow room,  in jars.  I did notice the buds in the center of the jars stayed green longest.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes.  Your cured bud should be kept in a cool dark place.  Light and heat (both present in your grow room) will degrade THC.


----------



## dcoukeking (Sep 9, 2015)

Pick all  of that brown colored bud off as soon as possible and keep a very close eye on it to make sure it doesn't spread, mold is caused by caterpillars, rain, humidity, and several other factors, it helps to shake ur buds off after it rains.  You should also check the grow lights you are using.


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 9, 2015)

dcoukeking said:


> Pick all  of that brown colored bud off as soon as possible and keep a very close eye on it to make sure it doesn't spread, mold is caused by caterpillars, rain, humidity, and several other factors, it helps to shake ur buds off after it rains.  You should also check the grow lights you are using.





Did you even read the OP post???      :huh::huh::huh:


----------

